# Article on the early days of Boxing



## fist of fury (Jun 19, 2002)

http://ezine.kungfumagazine.com/ezine/article.php?article=200


----------



## arnisador (Jul 3, 2002)

Interesting! Recommended reading.


----------



## LittleTiger (Jul 3, 2002)

great article, thanx for the link.


----------



## Yari (Jul 4, 2002)

That was really great!

Some stories... 36 rounds.... or more. And people think that 3 rounds are much today. Fights for more that 2 hours in a row....
incredable....

/Yari


----------



## LittleTiger (Jul 4, 2002)

Here is another good website devoted to American martial arts.

http://keith.martialartsman.net/american/ 

   It has pugilism (boxing), bowie knife, & others.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 11, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

